# Chinese Evergreen in Betta tanks?



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Does anyone on here have a Chinese Evergreen in their tanks? If so, what effects can they have on the tank? 

I can't find much on the internet about them but have heard a lot of people put them in tanks. I understand they're not a true aquarium plant. Kaname loved the broad leaves that were beneath the water but he wasn't doing do good with it in his tank, so I took it out. I was wondering if it can actually effect the water quality?


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

This plant is listed as toxic to dogs and cats, but I'm not sure how that would correlate to fish. I think most plants are okay to have their roots in the water, but many non-aquatic plants begin to rot if too much is submerged. Again, no idea if that could have been starting, and bothering your fish! 

If he enjoyed the broad leaves try adding a variety of anubias to your tank. They look great and he'd like the leaves, I'm sure.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Chinese Evergreen or any plant that has a milky white sap can be toxic to animals and people, too. It is good you took it out. It might be the cause of his problems so I would do a 100% water change to make sure no sap has gotten into the water.

Was the Chinese Evergreen in the tank with your other Betta?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Chinese ever green is NON AQUATIC, it is a house plant that does well riparium style (roots under water but leaves above water). I have it on my 55g and its HUGE over 20" now (far right in back white and green leaves)


close up of plant several months back


My dog does not go after house plants so I can keep the poisonous-to-pet ones around in his reach without worry (no cats to worry about here). With roots in water there has been no adverse effects on my fish, my otos actually LOVE to hang out on its roots and keep them very clean (wish they'd clean the other riparium pants roots too...) Its been on my tank for several months now.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Chinese Evergreen or any plant that has a milky white sap can be toxic to animals and people, too. It is good you took it out. It might be the cause of his problems so I would do a 100% water change to make sure no sap has gotten into the water.
> 
> Was the Chinese Evergreen in the tank with your other Betta?


My other Betta didn't have any plants because I was a bit nervous at the start about getting live plants after what happened to my brother-in-laws guppies after he got one. But Kaname loves the Anubias now that he worked out he can actually hide in it.

I'm not sure about the sap since it was already kept in water when I brought it, it's like a cut-off branch from the original plant. But I'll do a water change today.


----------

